# Still stressing out, and questions



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been struggling with depression lately, just from circumstance. Money has been really tight. Sales have been a trickle. I am trying to find anything I can sell to get up the money to buy a nice buckling next Spring. Yes, it is a little ways off yet, but in the meantime I still need to buy a cream seperator, disbudder, and other equiptment. 

Just feeling a case of the blahs. For a week or too I thought things were looking up, but then a bunch of sales fell through.

And just a question for you, how do you all make your goats pay for themselves? This will be helpful when I am shelling out lots of money for feed when I add to my herd and freshen the girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually I found that the more goats I had the more kids I had which ment more sales = more money, which paid for hay, new goats and for breedings. This year if I can pay for hay I will be happy. This year I have fewer goats, go figure. 

My goats barely pay for their hay - paying for themselves is a long way off


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know if I can really be any help because I don't sell my goats. But we barter and trade to get by. We sell hay for a living. I got my first goat by trading hay for him. They were selling him for $75, my out of pocket expenses were only $32. I've traded hay for other goats as well. I have around 130 chickens who more then pay for themselves and the goats feed by selling their eggs and meat. Of coarse the more chickens I have the more they've paid for themselves. Surely there's something or some service you can provide that people are looking for, it doesn't have to be goat related. 
I have a friend who does petting zoo parties and makes $300 for 2 hours. She does it because she already had all the animals and figured they could pay for themselves. 
Things will get better. A lot of us are going through it right now :thumbup:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

It takes a lot for goats to 'pay' for themselves, lol I think that is why they love us so much  

I came close last year to them almost paying for their feed (from the kids I sold), not the hay or supplies.

I also make soaps with the extra milk and they make wonderful gifts so I save money that way too, then I have to take into consideration what we save drinking the milk too and the cheeses I make at home for us.

Our town just now started up a farmers market so I am making more soaps now days to sell after the baby is born next month, so that ought to help a lot along with the veggies and chicken eggs we plan on taking.

Do you do any arts or crafts things that you can sell?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I am actually an artist. I am just having a hard a hard time feeling inspired to finish it.

*bashful*
Do paint, but...
I uh...do this....





































This is what will really afford me the goat thing, but I just have lost the heart for it right now. I know if I could just finish my peices, I could do anything in the world I want to. But I have been so depressed, I don't even feel like it anymore.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh- those are amazing! :shocked:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Geat lookin stuff, keep at it.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Ummmm....Holy moly :shades: Forget selling goats for money. Those are amazing :applaud:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow :shocked: Those are amazing!! I've never seen anybody do anything like that, you are very talented 

As far as goats paying for themselves, although we don't really sell enough goat products(meat cheese milk etc) for the goats to pay for themselves, our goats still pay for themselves in another way. Since we have gotten goats, our grocery bill has been cut by more than half, so we are saving money in one area to pay for the goats  We also raise meat chickens and egg chickens as well as selling hay.

And I know how the depression thing goes. I always get super stressed over studies and goats and family and the future and sometimes I just eat myself into a hole. I always talk to my friends when I'm feeling down, listen to music, write poetry, dish it out in my blog etc and that tends to help. Last year was a really bad year for me with everything, and I found that I had to dive into myself to find the real conflict within my soul that was causing my depression, it was incredibly painful for me but I was able to get through it.

Ok, I"m starting to sound like Dr. Phil here, but I hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful work......I really wish I could do something like that.....beyond amazing :shocked: 
Please ....get back into it.....it looks like you enjoyed it at one time ....because you see it ..in your work.......look at it....unbelievable...........pull everything you have together ....and put you depression into your work.....feel it from within your heart..  ..and you will achieve things... that were put on hold.......and do something... that is your calling and passion...... :hug: 
I pray you ......continue ..... ray: 




Can I ask......what it is you make them from...?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, it is oil-based clay. They will be bronzed when done. The princess will be welded together when I finish. Thanks for the compliments guys. I am literally holding back the tears right now. I just feel so sick inside. 

I have been cleaning out my art room so that I can have a place to work. So I am at least "intending" to do it. That is the first step getting back into it. I keep trying to tell myself, that if I can finish my sculptures (one is a commission, one has buyers waiting for me to finish) I can then do anything I want to with the goats. That should be motivation enough, because I want with all my heart to start a nice goat herd. But I am struggling to find the inspiration. 

On an up note though, I am feeling the inpiration to do other sculptures after I finish these. I just have to finish these first, since this is my job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good for you in cleaning up the art room ....one step at a time.. :thumbup: ...I would love to see a picture of the finished products.....anytime you finish one ....please do share with us... your beautiful work... :hug: ...In actuality... you are an inspiration to all of us... my dear.......we are shocked.... :shocked: seeing your master pieces........and love seeing them.... It has to feel good ...when you have a finished a piece of Art and you have accomplished that goal.....and on top of that you are paid for "your" work................in return the buyer can share it with others..... :wink: 
look at it this way..... love what you do.....Dig deep in your heart and soul and pull out your inspirations....so you may have your dreams come true......and have your beautiful and friendly goats......it is always fun to buy a new goat.......it's not like ...going out and buying a new pair underwear...LOL  

You have inspiration sweety...it's in there......once you get into it and finish these sculptures ....you can move forward in your endeavors..... :wink: :hug: 

please don't waste your talent.....you are touched by God.......to be able to do that kind of work........ ray: You can do it ...I have faith in you........... :hug: 





wow.....so that is ...what it is ...made from....my DH says it looks like chocolate....LOL.... I think he has a craving...... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH wow so awesome.

I am sorry you dont feel inspired - that makes creativity so hard to accomplish 

But if there is anything we can do please do let us know! We are here to be a listening ear or a shoulder to cry on. We all have our depressing times and I have helped talk a friend out of it recently just by being there for her and letting her vent her frustrations and concerns and what was causing her to be down. :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*WOW.....you are soooo very talented!*


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are great!! I hope you can find some inspiration to complete them and to help cheer you up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have so much to offer with your talent! It is so easy to let the roadblocks in life take you down a never ending road of despair, I know your frustration and pain dear and I am sorry that you are feeling this way, sometimes it takes more than a good cry to come back to life. I bet when that princess is finished she'll be paying for "goat related" expenses for quite awhile. :hug:


----------

